# Z braku laku dobre kaku



## ryba

_Z braku laku dobre kaku_. Właśnie tę wersję przysłowia od dziecka uznawałem za kanoniczną. _Z braku laku dobry kit_, za wersję eufemistyczną, ugrzecznioną. Wiadomo, _kit_ się nie rymuje.

Dopiero dość niedawno uświadomiłem sobie, że _kaku_, znaczące 'kupa, ekskrement', może pochodzić np. z ukraińskiego/białoruskiego. Jeżeli tak jest, źródłosłowem mogłoby być ukraińskie dialektalne słowo _кaкo_, mianownik (i biernik) rodzaju nijakiego. Naprowadziła mnie dziś na ten trop znajoma Ukrainka ze Lwowa. Wcześniej próbowałem dojść, skąd mogło się wziąć w polskim _kaku_, skoro w (standardowym) ukraińskim _кака_ jest rodzaju żeńskiego, a _каку_ to biernik. Trop wydaje się słuszny. Z tego co rozumiem, w ukraińskim z Galicji, tak jak i w południowokresowym polskim, nieakcentowane <o> wymawia się jako _o_ ścieśnione [o], bardzo zbliżone do /u/; stąd _kaku_ pisane przez <u> i wymawiane przez /u/, gwoli zachowania rymu i wobec nieobecności _o_ ścieśnionego w dzisiejszej standardowej polszczyźnie. O polskim z północnych kresów się nie wypowiadam, bo moje pochodzenie i znajomość kresowej mowy (dzięki dziadkom od strony mamy) sięgają Lwowa i Kałusza (w Województwie stanisławowskim).

Dopiero bardzo niedawno dowiedziałem się, że wersja z _kaku_ nie jest wszystkim w Polsce znana. Co myślicie o pochodzeniu znanej mi wersji?

PS: Ciekawostka dla uczących się polskiego: samo _z braku laku_ znaczy 'od biedy, skoro nie ma nic lepszego, skoro nie ma innej opcji'. Przykład: _Nie było tego_[_,_]_ co planowałem wypożyczyć, więc_[_,_]_ z braku laku_[_,_]_ wybrałem "Milczenie owiec" Thomasa Harrisa._ (źródło). Naturalnie, użycie to wzięło się z tytułowego przysłowia.


----------



## marco_2

Osobiście wydaje mi się, że wersja _Z braku laku dobry kit _była jednak wersją pierwotną (mimo braku rymu), gdyż jest ona powszechniej znana na większym obszarze Polski, no i logiczna - lak, substancję, która po ostygnięciu twardnieje, mamy zastąpić kitem, który zachowuje się podobnie (oczywiście w rzeczywistości taka zamiana jest raczej niemożliwa ze względu na odmienne zastosowanie obu tych substancji). Wersji z _kaku _nigdy nie słyszałem, ale wygląda mi ona na celowe, żartobliwe przekręcenie popularnego powiedzenia, żeby brzmiało ono dosadniej. A co do samego słowa: słyszałem, jak niektóre matki tak właśnie zwracały się do swoich dzieci: _Chcesz kaku? _analogicznie do _Chcesz siusiu / siku? _- może właśnie stąd to _u_? Po rosyjsku _какать _znaczy _wypróżniać się, _słowo to ma charakter nieco rubaszny, acz nie wulgarny.


----------



## ryba

Ja myślę, że masz rację z tym, która wersja była pierwsza, ma się rozumieć.





marco_2 said:


> A co do samego słowa: słyszałem, jak niektóre matki tak właśnie zwracały się do swoich dzieci: _Chcesz kaku? _analogicznie do _Chcesz siusiu / siku? _- może właśnie stąd to _u_?


À propos _siku_, moi dziadkowie nigdy nie mówili inaczej niż _pisiu_.  To też można _trace back_ do ukraińskiego substratu, ale nie pamiętam konkretów. _Писати_ znaczy 'pisać', ale wiem, że czasownik był jakiś podobny.

Swoją drogą, wydaje mi się, że prawidłowa interpunkcja to _Z braku laku, dobre kaku_, czyli z przecinkiem, a nie bez (jak w Wikisłowniku i w tytule, który nadałem tematowi), nie sądzicie?


----------



## marco_2

ryba said:


> Ja myślę, że masz rację z tym, która wersja była pierwsza, ma się rozumieć.
> À propos _siku_, moi dziadkowie nigdy nie mówili inaczej niż _pisiu_.  To też można _trace back_ do ukraińskiego substratu, ale nie pamiętam konkretów. _Писати_ znaczy 'pisać', ale wiem, że czasownik był jakiś podobny.


 
Nie wiem, jak jest w ukraińskim, ale w rosyjskim: писать: я пишу... = pisać; писать - я писаю... = siusiać.


----------



## ryba

marco_2 said:


> Nie wiem, jak jest w ukraińskim, ale w rosyjskim: писать: я пишу... = pisać; писать - я писаю... = siusiać.


Tак!  To jest to!  Akcent wyrazowy zmienia znaczenie. Ciekawe to jest, bo po chorwacku się mówi _pisati_ z akcentem na _pi_ i znaczy 'pisać'.

Дуже дякую.


----------



## BezierCurve

A'propos _kaku_... Zarzuć okiem Ryba, zdaje się, że już starożytni Grecy mawiali podobnie do dzieci...


----------



## ryba

BezierCurve said:


> A'propos _kaku_... Zarzuć okiem Ryba, zdaje się, że już starożytni Grecy mawiali podobnie do dzieci...


To jest niesamowite! Kaka jest wszędzie!!!


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> To jest niesamowite! Kaka jest wszędzie!!!


 'Kaka' przyszło do Polski z Francji, i początkowo było używane przez wyższe klasy. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby większość znała dziś znaczenie tego słowa. NB: W językach skandynawskich kaka/kake oznacza ciasto/ciastko.


----------



## marco_2

ryba said:


> To jest niesamowite! Kaka jest wszędzie!!!


 
Myślę też, że owo pisianie-siusianie musi mieć coś wspólnego z angielskim _to piss _i z _Manneken pis _czyli Siusiającym Chłopcem z Brukseli - to wszystko są rdzenie indoeuropejskie.


----------

